# Yes I done a search | stream video from PC Xbox360



## dlx1 (Mar 14, 2009)

been trying to play files from datastick on xbox 

error code: 
69-c00d119a
80-c00df242 

from state looked st converting files using *Supper* but this going to take fucking ages!

So next step streaming from PC. 
Have loaded tversity - Xbox don't see computer or software!

Have looked at Windows Media Player setup 



> Click the arrow below the Library tab, and then click Media Sharing.
> In the Media Sharing dialog box, select the Share my media to check box.
> In the list of devices below the Share my media to check box, select your Xbox 360.


My  Xbox isn't devices below box !

I added rule in Firewall for tversity software.

Just PM other user who run tversity, they have wireless network 
I have Hardwire into router so does streaming only work on wireless ?

Edit: OS XP Pro SP3 

Thanks


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 14, 2009)

You need to install media center on xp, then use transcode360.


----------



## tommers (Mar 14, 2009)

I just run it straight from the PC.

Enable media sharing on media player.

How is your xbox connected to your network?

My PC is connected to my router wirelessly and the Xbox has a lead from the router to it.

It should detect everything fine.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Mar 14, 2009)

Oops, ignore me then dlx1.


----------



## tommers (Mar 14, 2009)

I take it he means how to play video files from your pc, through the xbox and on to the telly?

If he's not then I'm talking bollocks.

oh, actually - I did have some trouble with the firewall.  I turned it off, got it all working and then turned it back on again...


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 14, 2009)

> I take it he means how to play video files from your pc, through the xbox and on to the telly?



yes stream from pc to xbox on telly  I make a rule in firewall to let software work. But it don't


----------



## bmd (Mar 15, 2009)

Have you tried doing what tommers said, turn your firewall off and get it working then turn it back on? To be safe I'd disconnect your dsl line first. It does sound like a firewall thing if your pc can't see the 360.

What format are the files you're trying to play btw?


----------



## tommers (Mar 15, 2009)

the only software you need is media player.

what's tversity?


----------



## mattie (Mar 15, 2009)

tommers said:


> the only software you need is media player.
> 
> what's tversity?



Sits on your PC, running in the background, and lets you navigate through folders etc hosted on your PC through your console/other device, and allows you to play any content it can decode - music or video.

I'm not sure if the media player approach works for a non-MS console (i.e. a PS3) which is why I've got tversity.  Sounds like they work in pretty much the same way though.


----------



## bmd (Mar 16, 2009)

mattie said:


> Sits on your PC, running in the background, and lets you navigate through folders etc hosted on your PC through your console/other device, and allows you to play any content it can decode - music or video.
> 
> I'm not sure if the media player approach works for a non-MS console (i.e. a PS3) which is why I've got tversity.  Sounds like they work in pretty much the same way though.



The WMP thing works for the PS3 as well, when you enable sharing on WMP it turns on a network server-type application that streams to whatever can pick it up.


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 16, 2009)

I couldn't get it to work!

I can get the photo's and music off my lap top but I can't stream videos


I tried turning the firewall off-didn't work.

My Lap top can see my xbox too

I gave up in the end


----------



## bmd (Mar 16, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> I couldn't get it to work!
> 
> I can get the photo's and music off my lap top but I can't stream videos
> 
> ...



Do you mean you can see the photos and music that are on your laptop, on your 360 dashboard and play them from the dashboard?


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 16, 2009)

Bob Marleys Dad said:


> Do you mean you can see the photos and music that are on your laptop, on your 360 dashboard and play them from the dashboard?



yeah!

but i can't play any vids or sync my windows media centre


----------



## bmd (Mar 16, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> yeah!
> 
> but i can't play any vids or sync my windows media centre



Try putting your vids in My Videos in My Documents, that might work. Or, does WMP know where your videos are on your latop? I mean, it might know where your photos and music are but not your videos and therefore can't let the 360 know either.


----------



## internetstalker (Mar 16, 2009)

Bob Marleys Dad said:


> Try putting your vids in My Videos in My Documents, that might work. Or, does WMP know where your videos are on your latop? I mean, it might know where your photos and music are but not your videos and therefore can't let the 360 know either.



No, it finds the vids fine. It just won't play them


----------



## tommers (Mar 16, 2009)

internetstalker said:


> No, it finds the vids fine. It just won't play them



what format are they?


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 16, 2009)

My files trying to run are .wmv & .mp4 have tried firewall off then back on, But as there a Rule to port number and software name it should work! 
_
don't like to wast time if I give up then I wasted time if I carry on and still don't get it to work then more time wasted_


----------

